# Mexican Black Kingsnake



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Adding to the collection!!

Have been looking for one of these for years. Literally! They seem to very very rarely come up for sale, i've never once seen them in a shop for sale. And the few times i've seen them for sale online they've been snapped up way before i got there lol But not this time! I got there first :lol:

He is a 2007 Mexican Black Kingsnake 

Dont scroll down if you dont like snakes, obviously :lol:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

nice snake, good size too


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Yeah, he's about 4ft i think, and rather fat


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

oooh I scrolled down :scared: :arf: yeah I am petrified of snakes but he is nice :lol:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

They like their food


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

ooooooooooooooo so beautiful!!!! i want one of these but haven't seen any for sale locally


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

You're brave Waterlily :lol:

I've been looking for one of these for SO long but they are so difficult to find. I dont know if they're hard to breed or just very sought after?? Just hoping i dont get "gazumped" now :lol:

And yeah, im told he likes his food lol


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

oooh lovely

we had a black n white banded kingsnake at college (sorry cant remember the proper name!) and it was fab. So much more character than the corn snakes.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Possibly you mean a california kingsnake? They are black and white, fab little snakes!! 

Picked the MBK up this afternoon, here he is:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

He's nice, if I was to have snakes again I would consider one of those.


----------

